# Prayers Needed



## dadsbuckshot (Nov 9, 2014)

My cousin who was actually more like my brother passed away this past week and leaves behind a wife and 2 children with 1 on the way too. We were both only children growing up and my parents helped raise him and he lived with us most of the time - closest thing to a brother I will ever get to experience. Anyhow he lost his life due to a HAZMAT accident. He read the forum a lot and loved to hunt and fish. His username on here is Mossberg500Hunter. Please keep the family in your prayers. The story of his accident can be found below. 

http://www.newschannel9.com/news/to...-dalton-chemical-plant-dies-13583.shtml?wap=0


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 9, 2014)

That's horrible, prayer sent


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 9, 2014)

That is just horrible, prayers for Jason's family and friends.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 9, 2014)

Very Special Prayers are being sent for this family and everyone involved in the tragedy.  This just seems so unreal for this type of thing to occur.  My heart really goes out to Jason's wife, Robin and their kids and of course, their new baby on the way.  I Pray that God gives all of you the strength to make it through such a terrible happening.


----------



## karen936 (Nov 9, 2014)

Dear God please bless this family in your love and grace,Amen


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 13, 2014)

Very sad! Prayers are added from here.


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 13, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## sniper22 (Nov 15, 2014)

Prayers lifted up. It is heartbreaking when such a young person leaves their family.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 20, 2014)

our prayers for all


----------

